# Software tester 261314



## vamsykoundinya (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi All,

As you know the recent changes from Aug 5th that there is no scope for software tester under sub class 190 and no alternative to move to 189 as there is no demand.

Could you please help me in providing information like any chances of opening the gates to 261314 for sub-class 190 in 2014-15?

OR 

My brother is a citizen of australia and any other alternative move ?

Please advise


----------



## swapnil30jain (Aug 8, 2013)

vamsykoundinya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As you know the recent changes from Aug 5th that there is no scope for software tester under sub class 190 and no alternative to move to 189 as there is no demand.
> 
> ...


Hi,
From where you get this information that there is no scope for Software tester in Australia ?
If there is any link then please share.


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

swapnil30jain said:


> Hi,
> From where you get this information that there is no scope for Software tester in Australia ?
> If there is any link then please share.


Nothing has been closed for software testers, it is the case with all ICT occupations for SS route, the recent update is, DIAC is working with states to see how they can continue sponsoring candidates through SS. So, wait for further updates.

They only made the invitation to be sent on prorata basis, all ICT occupations are still available, if you have more points say >65, then, your chances of getting invitation at the earliest is high.


----------



## hemant13 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hello,

I got my ACS and IELTS also with 7+. With these new changes, can't I apply for Victoria state sponsorship for 261314 (Software Tester). On Victoria's website, this code is not listed as the one impacted.
Please suggest.


----------



## aryal (Mar 22, 2013)

hemant13 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got my ACS and IELTS also with 7+. With these new changes, can't I apply for Victoria state sponsorship for 261314 (Software Tester). On Victoria's website, this code is not listed as the one impacted.
> Please suggest.


As per my knowledge DIAC/States are going to communicate something regarding suspended ICT occupations this week or next


----------



## himanshubansal (Aug 22, 2013)

hemant13 - I am in same dilemma as you. Only exception being I am yet to get IELTS score and ACS evaluation . But, as suggested above, we need to wait. Dont worry, we will succeed .

Cheers


----------



## vjmelb (Jul 5, 2013)

So one can still apply for ACS evaluation or should wait for clarity.


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi,

Got the visa grant email today, it's so relieving...:xmasunwrap:

I applied of ACS in 2012 sept itself and all those guys who are worrying that CO might deduct the points ... it's not the case.....

it's time to chill out....:whoo::hippie::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::

THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THE HELP :hail::hail:

And all the best to eveyrone.. ! :tree::tree::tree: :xmascandle::tree::tree: :santa:


----------



## Ashish84 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi Folks,

No updates on this thread since long time. As there're rules which are updated on 1st July. Do we have any updates for the software tester eligibility now for various states and openings?

I am software tester has 8 years of experience Software Automation and Manual testing. Looking for apply for assessment, but cannot see much opportunity for software tester in AUS. only few states like VIC, ACT and SA are sponsoring them. to which also we need IELTS 7 bands at least.


is there any state which sponsor software tester with 6+ but less than 7 bands? and is it really feasible to go there for us considering the future job prospects?

Please help me here as I was planning to get an agent but now in dicey situation..

Thanks
Ashish


----------



## saikripa (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi folks,
I have got 7.5 score in IELTS and my ACS also got positive, I have applied for Software tester.
What should be my next steps?
As I see that software tester is not eligible for 189 and for 190 also, no state is currently sponsoring.
what should be the areas that I can look into?
What about New Zealand and what is the scope of getting employer sponsorship?

I have not yet applied for EOI because I'm confused about the visa type.
Please help me!
Software testers - please in particular!


----------



## expat1222 (Jun 5, 2014)

saikripa said:


> Hi folks,
> I have got 7.5 score in IELTS and my ACS also got positive, I have applied for Software tester.
> What should be my next steps?
> As I see that software tester is not eligible for 189 and for 190 also, no state is currently sponsoring.
> ...


From today onwards, VIC state is open for software tester occupation for state nominations.

Good luck!


----------



## SmartyNaveen (Feb 18, 2016)

Ashish84 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> No updates on this thread since long time. As there're rules which are updated on 1st July. Do we have any updates for the software tester eligibility now for various states and openings?
> 
> ...


Hi Ashish,
Have you got the PR to Australia yet ?
Even i have a similar experience in Automation testing with 9 years experience. What are the job prospects for this kind of experience ? Plz guide me


----------

